# [Gelöst]genkernel-3.4.45 - brauche ich den?

## Hanisch

Hallo,

ich habe mir Gentoo installiert und habe den Kernel

```
~ # uname -r

3.5.7-gentoo
```

Jetzt liefert mir 

```
~ # emerge -up --newuse world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gcc-4.6.3  USE="(-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.45 [3.4.24_p2] USE="crypt%* -cryptsetup%" 

 * IMPORTANT: 9 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items
```

ein Update-Angebot auf genkernel-3.4.45.

Brauche ich den überhaupt und was passiert, wenn ich den installiere?

Gruß

Ch. HanischLast edited by Hanisch on Fri Jan 25, 2013 11:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cryptosteve

Genkernel ist nur ein Skript, um einen Kernel zu bauen. Durch die Installation passiert eigentlich nichts, allenfalls musst Du die /etc/genkernel.conf anpassen. Wenn Du in der Konfiguration keine Änderungen vorgenommen hast, kannst du wohl aber einfach die vom System vorgeschlagene Version nehmen.

Ansonsten hat das Skript erstmal keine Auswirkung auf deinen aktuell laufenden Kernel.

Mich wundert es allerdings ein bißchen, dass Du Kernelbauen scheust, Gentoo gerade frisch installiert hast und dann genkernel nicht kennst.  :Smile: 

Vermutlich hast Du es bei der Installation schonmal benutzt? Oder hast Du Deinen Kernel händisch gebaut?

Weitere Hinweise gibt es im Handbuch: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

Oder auch auf http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/genkernel.xml

----------

## Hanisch

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mich wundert es allerdings ein bißchen, dass Du Kernelbauen scheust, Gentoo gerade frisch installiert hast und dann genkernel nicht kennst. 
> 
> Vermutlich hast Du es bei der Installation schonmal benutzt? Oder hast Du Deinen Kernel händisch gebaut?
> ...

 

Ich bin mit dem Kernel, den ich bei der Installation mitbekommen habe eigentlich zufrieden und scheue tatsächlich eine erneute Kernel-Compilation.

2011 hatte ich schon einmal Gentoo installiert und da mit Kernel-Compilationen diverse Probleme.

Jetzt läuft es eigentlich bis auf Dolphin unter KDE, der einfach die Samba Shares (WORKGROUP) nicht anzeigen will.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

> Ich bin mit dem Kernel, den ich bei der Installation mitbekommen habe eigentlich zufrieden und scheue tatsächlich eine erneute Kernel-Compilation.

 

Huch? Jetzt bin ich aber neugierig. Wie hast Du Gentoo denn installiert? Ich habs immer manuell nach dem Handbuch gemacht und da kommt man um eine Kernelkompilation nicht herum. Wie hast Du installiert, das da ein Kernel mitinstalliert wird? Von der letzten DVD?

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

> Jetzt läuft es eigentlich bis auf Dolphin unter KDE, der einfach die Samba Shares (WORKGROUP) nicht anzeigen will.

 

Mach dazu doch noch einen eigenen Thread auf - ich kann Dir zu Samba-Krams mangels Windows nichts sagen, sorry.

----------

## Hanisch

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Huch? Jetzt bin ich aber neugierig. Wie hast Du Gentoo denn installiert? Ich habs immer manuell nach dem Handbuch gemacht und da kommt man um eine Kernelkompilation nicht herum. Wie hast Du installiert, das da ein Kernel mitinstalliert wird? Von der letzten DVD?

 

Ich habe Gentoo von der DVD install-x86-minimal-20121213.iso in einer VirtualBox installiert.

An eine Kernelkompilation kann ich mich nicht erinnern.

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

> Jetzt läuft es eigentlich bis auf Dolphin unter KDE, der einfach die Samba Shares (WORKGROUP) nicht anzeigen will.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Mach dazu doch noch einen eigenen Thread auf - ich kann Dir zu Samba-Krams mangels Windows nichts sagen, sorry.

 

Habe im englischen Forum schon einen Thread "Dolphin ohne Samba Shares" https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-948868-highlight-.html

Leider hat es nun schon mal geklappt, aber nach einem Reboot war alles wieder weg.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

> An eine Kernelkompilation kann ich mich nicht erinnern.

 

Dann wirst Du auch keine gemacht haben ...

Interessant, ich wusste nicht, dass man bereits fertig inkl. Kernel installieren kann - vielleicht sollte ich mir so eine DVD mal anschauen.

Danke für die Info.

----------

